

Factor compiler improvements - falava
http://factor-language.blogspot.com/2009/07/dataflow-analysis-computing-dominance.html

======
plinkplonk
The interesting thing about this blog is that it shows how _long_ Slava has
been hacking on Factor. The earliest entries on this blog are from 2005 (and
before that there was a blog on Jroller, which , sadly, isn't there any more).
In 2005, Slava was wrestling with OpenGL and so on, and now in 2009 with
compiler improvements. It is great to see the steady progress over many years.
We should all be so blessed.

PS: Factor is an awesome and mindbending language. Well worth a look

